# New Saulosi FTS



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

My 11 in one shot:


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice, and nice ratio too


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Awesome! These guys have long been my favourite mbuna. Your lighting makes them look very orange, like mine. What kind of lighting are you using, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

In the big tank its just 6700k for viewing


----------



## boxbox (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, i'm MissSodamnbored from youtube, your tank really is gorgeous.
I'm so jealous too, I live in Canada, and seem to be having a very, very difficult time finding ps. saulosi. 
But eventually I will have this species, I am dead set on it, haha. You never did mention what type of rock you are using
care to share?


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

It is just lace rock from my LFS. Took a few trips to get the dark rock like I wanted...seems like each time I went there were only a couple pieces like this.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

quite the harem for this male...nice picture...thanks for sharing


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

limpert said:


> Very nice, and nice ratio too


I'm sure that lone male thinks so too!


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Update: I now have a tank(55g) with 40+ Saulosi, and 20+ males all showing amazing color.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

lil_stevies said:


> Update: I now have a tank(55g) with 40+ Saulosi, and 20+ males all showing amazing color.


You better follow this up with a picture!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> lil_stevies said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I now have a tank(55g) with 40+ Saulosi, and 20+ males all showing amazing color.
> ...


+1


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

I will take one tonight when it is dark around the tank again. 

It really is amazing, I never thought so many males would show color at the same time.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is a sneak peek 8)


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's so beautiful. If you cover the back with black paint or some sort of black background, it would be even more amazing. What do you feed them?


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

There used to be a black background, but I just moved and haven't had time to put it back on there yet 

They eat a veggie flake mix. A mix of seaweed, spirulina, carrots, squash, and spinach.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Can you pm me the name of the food if it's something from the stores and not your home made food. Thanks.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not from the store, it is from a local supplier. I wish the store had something worthwhile :?


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

+1 to all posts. Amazing setup.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

lil_stevies said:


> It's not from the store, it is from a local supplier. I wish the store had something worthwhile :?


Do you know if this local supplier sell the food online?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ummmm... Wow. Makes me want to try some of these dudes. Looks like a demasoni/yellow lab tank without all the hassle.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

OMG I love it!!!


----------



## klogue2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sure this is a dumb question but do you plan to keep all of them in that tank permanently? I'm just new to mbuna and besides that I can be pretty dense lol. But I ask because I love Saulosi as well and would like a species-only saulosi instead of my other stock idea that I was working on. I just wasn't sure how many at most could feel comfortable in there. (My tank is a 55 gallon as well)


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

The tank works very well, with the large number of fish in there the aggression is MUCH less than that of my F1 tank (13 fish total). They all seem very happy and none of them are stressed. When they see me walk into the room they ALL swim up into the front corner looking for food, even the smaller fish.

If you are going to stock like this just make sure you OVER FILTER the heck out of the tank. For example on this 55gal I run two Fluval 306's and a Aqueon 55/75 hang-on-back style filter (for surface agitation). Lots of fish need lots of oxygen to stay stress free and the HOB filter helps turn over the water.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This reminds me of an interesting post/question I asked last year: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=246207

An excerpt from that post... 


> The more overstocked your aquarium is, and the larger that it is.... the less important the high female to male ratio. But in a smaller tank, with less heavy stocking, the more important that it is. Your aquarium decor also plays an important factor. If the aquarium is almost choking with rocks in a giant rock pile, the female to male ratio isn't that important. But if it is set up as a"proper" aquarium with a separate rock pile (with open space between each of them) for each male, then the sex ratio is very important. And YES...which species you keep does matter. For example, male Labeotropheus Trewevasae are extremely intolerant of each other....male Labidochromis Caeruleus are much more tolerant. And if you add other species as a distraction, the sex ratio becomes less important too.
> 
> But I do agree that the larger the group of any one particular species, the less important the ratio...just because the males will have to spread their aggression out. Think of this over-extreme example: If you have 100 Labeotropheus in a tank with a 50/50 male to female ratio, there will be less chance of one male singling another out for elimination, as opposed to a smaller tank with 6 fish and a 50/50 sex ratio....where one male could easily dominate the other two.


.

This saulosi tank reminded me of the labeotropheus 'example.'


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

